# Marlin fishing.



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 17, 2017)

Watch to the end.



gt40


----------



## bulldawgborn (Aug 17, 2017)

That's awesome.  Would have liked to have seen the strike that led to the ending.  Must have been a fish for the ages...


----------

